# Armature



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Where is the best place to buy stock replacement armatures? 
The windings are coming apart on this one and I want to replace it with a stock unit. Thanks. 










:dude:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/TOMY-MEGA-G-PARTS.html


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the link. It shows they have an armature, but when you click on the camera icon to see a picture, it shows a picture of a different item. If they can't get the picture right on the website, they probably won't send the right part.

Are there any other places that sell them? 

:dude:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

You're right,i never clicked on the pic,but Lucky Bob's is very good to deal with,and they usually get most things right.
I wouldn't be scared of them.

It uses a Tyco timed arm,so you can probably get away with a Tyco arm.
I'm not sure how they compare on length,but it's not hard to shorten the arm if it's too long,not much you can do though,if it's too short,other then hunt up an extended goose neck pinion


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

If the arm is too short (shouldn't be a problem with the Mega G) you can push the shaft toward the rear sometimes with a tire press. Cut down a tyco as hornet suggested or order a replacement from racemasters. I would Call Lucky Bob's and order to make sure you get what you want.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

I contacted them by e-mail. They said the part number is correct, just the image is wrong. They said they would correct the image.

:dude:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Bob,didn't you have a jig built for pushing shafts,using a tire press.

Would you be interested in posting a pic for these guys,or describing it.:thumbsup:
Thanks Bob
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I think JW may still sell the jig??


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the memory jog Mike.
I couldn't remember who had them

Found them down at the bottom of the page,#MP02

http://jwhospeedparts.com/mprod.htm


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)




----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

They corrected the image on the site.....I ordered the part. 

:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

something like this ..... http://www.ebay.com/itm/26-HO-Scale...Y1ZO4gejYfrzGx2tC7BnIeQ=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc .... might be a way to have a few extra armatures around when the need arises.
the specific one required for the application requested in this thread might not be present, but, more than likely a good replacement of sorts would have been available.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

them things look scary! lol


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Got the part, ready to put it all back together.....wait......what is missing from this picture!?!?!?!






















































:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

one brush spring. look in the tube again.
if it really is lost, use two matching ones out of a TYCO.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

It's not in the tube and I have looked everywhere! The evil slot-gremlin made off with it! 

:dude:


----------



## Raeso (Oct 11, 2012)

I am not sure how they evaluate on duration,but it's not difficult to reduce the arm if it's a lengthy time,not much you can do though,if it's too brief..other than the hunt.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Alright, I purchased four new commutator springs. I have lost three of the four trying to put this back together. I am down to my last one. 

What is the trick to putting this back together with out losing the spring?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Not exactly what you are looking for 
but here's some tip I found
http://www.hcslots.com/museum/megagmodified.html

Are there any 440x2 videos/tutorials? that may apply?
With the long 1.7 chassis , is there any replacement chassis?
1.5 = SG+ , SRT , turbo


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

just made a quick 1,
the mega G is a lot like the old M-car in this matter


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

slotking thanks for the video. one thing I learned working on the small parts for my fishing reels...work over a short side cardboard box like a shoebox lid or some sodas come, anyhow it helps catch loose parts.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

lol
I was gonna suggest one of the inclosed booths that homer uses at the nuke facility


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the video. I got it back together. 

I have a 10" paper plate that is about 1" deep, it works really well for catching small parts that you drop....but when those tiny springs go "ping"....they are gone!!! I wish you could get them in bulk. LOL! I would buy a bag of 100. :tongue:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL...I never hear a "ping"...just remebered last time I did a few of these I cut down one side of a taller box, but still left some on the side i cut so my miss fires bounced around inside the box...I think the slot gremlin only snagged one spring. At least the mega looks easier that the old AFX chasis.


----------

